# eth0 blokuje ppp0

## danger_riff

Witam. Mam problem jak w temacie. Przez dość długi czas łączyłem się do NEO przez eagle-usb i wszystko było OK. Jednak przyszedł wkońcu czas na upgrade jajka do 2.6.21, z którym stery eagle nie działają. Przeszłem więc na net-dialup/ppp. Wszystko ładnie pięknie, tyle tylko że net.eth0 w jakiś sposób blokuje mi połączenie z neo (net.ppp0) Obie usługi mam w runlevelu default. Pomaga dopiero wyłączenie eth0 i restart ppp0:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart
```

Dopiero po tej czynności działa mi neostrada, ba, teraz mogę też włączyć sieciówkę, i ona również działa.

Nie mam pojęcie co jest nie tak, buszowałem w google i na tym forum, jednak odpowiedzi nie znalazłęm,

Oto skrypt obslugi sieci:

```

gentoo danger # cat /etc/conf.d/net

#NEOSTRADA

config_ppp0=( ppp )  # Runs /lib/rcscripts/net/pppd.sh

link_ppp0='0.35'

plugins_ppp0=( 'pppoa' )

pppd_ppp0=( usepeerdns updetach noauth debug defaultroute noaccomp nobsdcomp noccp

nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp child-timeout 60 )

username_ppp0='login'  # ADSL login, assigned by your ISP

password_ppp0='haslo'  # ADSL password, assigned by your ISP

# If the kernel modules are not built-in, then they must be loaded

# before starting the PPP daemon:

function preup() {

if [[ "$1" = "ppp0" ]] ; then

modprobe -q ueagle-atm

return 0

fi

}

#SIECIOWKA

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )
```

Proszę o pomoc, bo już mnie szlag z tym trafia, siora mnie chyba zamęczy pytaniami, "czemu nie mogę zrobić automatycznego udostępniania netu na jej kompa jak to było kiedyś", a ja teraz to muszę wszystko z palca klepać. 

HELP!

----------

## Belliash

1)a co startuje najpierw? ppp0 czy eth0?

moze sprobuj zamienic kolejnosc?

2) modul w kernelu czy nie to nie istotne, ale po zaladowaniu sterownika modem sie nie synchronizuje raczej... wiec jak CI to dziala?

Tez mialem Neo+ i Sagem F@st 800 i eagle-usb. i synchronizowal sie dopiero po wpisaniu eaglectrl -d

a) Wiec jak Ci sie synchronizuje bez tego?

b) Moze usiluje polaczyc gdy jeszcze modem zsynchronizowany nie jest?

----------

## danger_riff

ad1)

Najpierw startuje eth0, oto nagłówek skryptu init:

```
depend() {

        need localmount

        after bootmisc hostname netmount net.ppp0

        use isapnp isdn pcmcia usb wlan

```

 więc teoretycznie eth0 powinno się ładować po ppp0, a tak się nie dzieje :/

ad2)

tak jak pisałęm, nie korzystam z eagle-usb, ale zapomniałem napisać że neo startuje mi przez skrypt init który jest dość przydługawy, ale podam go jeśli będzie potrzebny. Napiszę tylko że synchronizacja następuje bez udziału eaglectrl (żadnego z narzędzi eagle-usb nie ma w moim systemie)

Właśnie przypomniałem sobie jedną dość istotną sprawę. Zapomniełąm, że mimo wszystko jest przydzielany adres ip neostradzie, więc połączenie jest niby ustanowione (jednak trwa to dłużej niż po wyłączeniu eth0) jednak neo nie działa do chwili restartu po wyłączeniu eth0 (tak jak już pisałem wcześniej)

jestem prawie pewien że problem tkwi w kolejności wywoływania skryptów startowych /etc/init.d/net.eth0 i /etc/init.d/net.ppp0, jednak nijak nie mogę zmusić neo żeby startowało przed eth0 :/

----------

## Belliash

eeeee?

w /etc/conf.d/net wpisac:

```
depend_eth0() {

    need net.ppp0

} 
```

i eth0 powinno stac i czekac az ppp0 wystartuje

pozatym sprobuj zmienic jeszcze opcje na to:

```
pppd_ppp0=( "noauth"

            "defaultroute"

            "usepeerdns"

            "default-asyncmap"

            "ipcp-accept-remote"

            "ipcp-accept-local"

            "mru 1492"

            "mtu 1492"

            "lock" )
```

i moze jeszcze warto na samej gorze, nad config_ppp0=("ppp")  dopisac config_eth0=("null") ?

----------

## danger_riff

Dzięki wielkie! Pomogło dodanie 

```
depend_eth0() {

    need net.ppp0

}
```

do 

```
 /etc/conf.d/net
```

 tak jak pisałeś. 

Wszystko jest teraz tak jak powinno. No może z małym wyjątkiem. Mianowicie podczas bootowania systemu pojawia się denerwujący komunikat: 

```
Warning: net.eth0 is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started.
```

Mimo to sieciówka działa poprawnie, jednak komunikat jest irytujący... Da się i z tym coś zrobić?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie, i jeszcze raz dziex za pomoc   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Belliash

hmm...

nie wiem co z tym zrobic... ja mam PPPoE i mam taki config:

```
config_eth0=("null")

config_ppp0=("ppp")

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=("pppoe")

username_ppp0='user'

password_ppp0='pass'

pppd_ppp0=("noauth" "defaultroute" "usepeerdns"  "default-asyncmap" "ipcp-accept-remote" "ipcp-accept-local" "lcp-echo-interval 60" "lcp-echo-failure 5" "mru 1492" "mtu 1492" "lock")

depend_ppp0() {

need net.eth0

}
```

i tez wszystko mi dziala z tym ze mi z kolei wywala, ze ppp0 zostalo uruchomione ale jest nieaktywne... ale internet dziala  :Neutral: 

takze korzystajac z okazji tez moze sie podepne pod temat i wspolnymi silami czegos wiecej sie dowiemy...

poki co ciesze sie ze moglem sie jakos przydac  :Wink: 

AHA: dodam jeszcze ze do tego uzywam net-dialup/ppp...

----------

## Qlawy

 *danger_riff wrote:*   

> Wszystko jest teraz tak jak powinno. No może z małym wyjątkiem. Mianowicie podczas bootowania systemu pojawia się denerwujący komunikat: Kod:
> 
> ```
> 
> Warning: net.eth0 is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started.
> ...

 

to nic strasznego, jedynie info o tym, ze siecówka czeka na odpalenie do konca ppp0, a czasami to chwilke trwa.

A co do łączenia się, jak miałem neo przez modem usb (sagem) to łączyłem przez skrypty net.ppp0 Ładnie było wszystko opisane na forum, no i w dokumentacji ueagle-atm naprawdę bardzo wygodne. Ale o ile się nie myle to o to wam chodzi.

A i jeszcze przyjrzyjcie się jednej rzeczy  :Wink: 

morpheouss ma w konfigu need net.eth0, a danger dopisał w konfigu ppp0 need eth0  :Wink:  fajna zależność  :Wink: Last edited by Qlawy on Fri Jul 20, 2007 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> [quote=danger_riff]Wszystko jest teraz tak jak powinno. No może z małym wyjątkiem. Mianowicie podczas bootowania systemu pojawia się denerwujący komunikat: Kod:
> 
> ```
> 
> Warning: net.eth0 is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started.
> ...

 

to nic strasznego, jedynie info o tym, ze siecówka czeka na odpalenie do konca ppp0, a czasami to chwilke trwa.

A co do łączenia się, jak miałem neo przez modem usb (sagem) to łączyłem przez skrypty net.ppp0 Ładnie było wszystko opisane na forum, no i w dokumentacji ueagle-atm naprawdę bardzo wygodne. Ale o ile się nie myle to o to wam chodzi.

A i jeszcze przyjrzyjcie się jednej rzeczy  :Wink: 

morpheouss ma w konfigu need net.eth0, a danger dopisał w konfigu ppp0 need eth0  :Wink:  fajna zależność  :Wink: [/quote]

eee?

Ja mam:

```
depend_ppp0() {

need net.eth0

}
```

bo nie wystartuje polaczenia PPP bez ETH z racji zejest to PPPoE. A wiec potrzebuje najpierw miec uruchomione eth0, zeby pozniej zlinkowac z nim ppp0  :Wink: 

danger natomiast mial dopisac:

```
depend_eth0() {

    need net.ppp0

}
```

co mialo zmusic eth0 do czekania az ppp0 nawiaze polaczenie...

ppp0 w tym wypasku staje sie zaleznoscia eth0  :Wink: 

Nie rozumiem wiec Qlawy Twojej dygresji?  :Neutral: 

----------

## Qlawy

mozliwe ze sie sam zamieszałem poprostu... albo nie do konca załpałem o co chodziło  :Rolling Eyes: 

taa.... przeczytalem dwa razy i zdecydowanie się zamieszałem, myślalem ze mówicie o tej samej metodzie łączenia :/

a co do tego czekania, uzywasz ueagle-atm? czy samego net-dialup/ppp?

----------

